# Info on Tanzanian Blue Legged Centipede



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

Im looking to buy a Tanzanian Blue Legged Centipede ive looked on the web but cant semm to find much found one for sale off Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop, does anyone have a care sheet or any info on them
Thanks,
Powelly


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i got mine from Centipedes - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects. i keep it in a plastic tub with coco fibre substrate about 6 inch deep with a water bowl and never see it, mine isnt aggressive when it is out and from what i've read their venom is quite mild.


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

What size tub do you keep them in? And what and when do you feed them? thanks mate,
Powelly


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I ordered fruit flies off that site, they never came. waste of money if you ask me :censor:.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I got mine off.. metamorhisis uk, and they were quick and good. For Bean weevils I will be hitting Pete the next time.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

powelly said:


> What size tub do you keep them in? And what and when do you feed them? thanks mate,
> Powelly


i've got mine in 1 of these - 5.8 ltr Braplast stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates any thing similiar would be ok just make sure it hasnt got too much ventilation or it will be a pain keeping humidity up, i just feed mine crickets a bit bigger than its head once or twice a week.


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

thaks for the info everyone, do they evey clime?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I ordered fruit flies off that site, they never came. waste of money if you ask me :censor:.


Exotic-pets. Hit and miss but they have a feedback thread in general discussion in which the brother of the women running the business sorts out any problems and responds reasonably quickly. Assuming you have somrt sort of order number, or even if not, I'd post there if contacting them to resolve it didn't work out.(assuming you bothered to actually chase it up.)


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

joeyboy i just spent a good 15seconds trying to get your signiture video to work, :blush:


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

do you think theseare alright? 3 Ltr Hatchling stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I was happy with them until this incident, they said it will be dispatched in 2 days... It took 2 weeks, it never turned up. Yeah I sent them an email, haven't heard back from them yet... I'd not risk it with a pricy item though, I feel pissed enough I wasted £5


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

powelly said:


> do you think theseare alright? 3 Ltr Hatchling stackable boxes Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


there not realy tall enough as they like to bury themselves so need a decent depth substrate.


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

ok thanks mate


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

Do you need heat mats, uv bulbs ect. if so what temp do you reccomend? thanks,
Powelly


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

powelly said:


> Do you need heat mats, uv bulbs ect. if so what temp do you reccomend? thanks,
> Powelly


no to the bulb but a heat mat would be needed for the winter if the room its in gets too cold id say 23 - 25C mine is kept at.


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

thanks for all your help mate


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

one last thing is there anything other than crickets you can feed them?
thanks, 
Powelly


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

any of the usual live foods really but they are messy eaters so things like roaches are only good if you take any leftovers straight out or you'll end up with a mould problem pretty quickly.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I was happy with them until this incident, they said it will be dispatched in 2 days... It took 2 weeks, it never turned up. Yeah I sent them an email, haven't heard back from them yet... I'd not risk it with a pricy item though, I feel pissed enough I wasted £5


seriously post in that thread in general, here's a link to it in fact. Seems to make things happen more quickly once Phil gets involved.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/156982-exotic-pets-co-uk-feedback.html


----------



## powelly (May 8, 2010)

ok ok thanks for the help


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I think I will do if I don't get a reply. :devil:


----------

